# Have this opportunity...



## AquaLife4me (Jul 15, 2014)

...to purchase a 55 gallon tank, used, from craigslist that I want to use for cichlids. He was asking $225. Is it worth it? Here's what it comes with:
55 Gallon Aquarium w/ 0 scratches
Stand
Undergravel Filter w/ (2) Hagen 50 Powerheads
Magnum 350 Canister Filter w/ Bio-Wheel Overflow
Visatherm Heater
Hoods and lights
100 pounds of slate
150 pounds of epoxy coated pebble substrate
And Now a 25’ python 

Would you purchase?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

They have sales at petco sometimes for a dollar per gallon. I wouldn't do it... 55 bucks for a brand new one.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Depends on the condition. If its all scratched then no. If it were me and the tank is clean and you are going to use the equipment your getting with it. I would go on the internet and look up all the prices new of the stuff your getting and the price of the $1 a gallon sale 55 gallon tank . If the craigslist price is significantly cheaper, then get that if its clean. If the craigslist and new prices are close to the same or the new or cheaper then buy new.

Again this is if it were me.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Make him an offer of $180. See if he takes it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you like the gravel and slate ,then this might be a deal(negotiated like Gizmo said).
The UG filter is a no no now and very few people use them.The power heads will be good circulators if you are going to keep active fish(african cichlids).
I can only warn that far too many people have found the "accessorries" that come with the tank don't work,so if it isn't running and you can witness all things(light,filter and heater) running properly at least ask yourself how many of those things will you be willing to buy new if needed?
It could be a deal(they are out there),but I'll never buy a used tank again unless it is HUGE(over 220g).And if this happened there is NO VALUE TO ANY ACCESSORIES to me!Needs to be cheaper then a new tank(my 120 was $450new).
Petsmart does run the $1 per gallon sale like 4 times ayear so you could get a new 55 for $55.Then you could get the stuff to go with it that is specific to your needs.
The light and hood that comes with this tank will probly not be good enough for plant,the ug useless and then do you need the powerheads?
Honestly I would pass,but I have almost 1,000 gallons of aquariums and have learned the hard way.


----------



## Slade (Jul 27, 2014)

What kind of stand? If it's a simple metal stand, it's overpriced. The pebbles make a decent substrat, but cheap to buy a 50 lb bag at Home Depot. The UG filter isn't worthwhile.
Might be a deal if the stand is a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## AquaLife4me (Jul 15, 2014)

Orginally he asked $250. I offered $200, but he said he'd only take $225, plus help me move it. The stand is a simple wooden one, no cabinets. i did pass on it, it made him mad


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

haha fool that what you get when you dont be flexible!


----------



## Slade (Jul 27, 2014)

Craigslist *can* have good deals but a lot of people only look at what they paid for stuff.
This weekend petsmart has a 60 gallon with wood stand hood and light new for $150. Shop around and be glad you didn't jump too quick.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wow i may snatch that up my self nah, my floor is not on a cement slab but its good to dream......


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

AquaLife4me said:


> ...to purchase a 55 gallon tank, used, from craigslist that I want to use for cichlids. He was asking $225. Is it worth it? Here's what it comes with:
> 55 Gallon Aquarium w/ 0 scratches
> Stand
> Undergravel Filter w/ (2) Hagen 50 Powerheads
> ...


No...

Used equipment is a big gamble.......
$225 is a lot for this setup IMHO.

55Gal tanks are popular and can be had for fairly cheap.
The other stuff is only as good as your requirements, even then used supplies aren't worth much. 

$225 can get you a nice setup of brand new equipment with warranties.


----------

